# Image Stabilization really works - 18/200mm



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Just got the Nikor 18/200mm lens with VR

Snapped a couple of quick indoor pics in natural light - both at a shutter speed of one fifth, one with VR on, one off. Both shots hand held.

Then I took another at one half, hand held, VR on. 

Amazing.

The creative possibilities of not having to carry a tripod around so often will be wonderful.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Two quick kitty shots, our tabby zoomed in to 135mm, our Calico at a full 200mm (slightly cropped).

A bit of flash on both.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Two more handheld shots in natural indoor light, shutter speed at one tenth - VR active.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

FWIW I have this lens, Nikon 18-200VR, forsale.
VG condition, 72mm UV filter, box, papers, ect.
$600 firm, $625 if PayPal
PM if interested.


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Image stabilization works very well with low light no motion shots. It doesn't change Fstops it only compesates for camera shake.:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

mullman said:


> FWIW I have this lens, Nikon 18-200VR, forsale.
> VG condition, 72mm UV filter, box, papers, ect.
> $600 firm, $625 if PayPal
> PM if interested.


Well, the price on *mine* just went down.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

PropellerHead said:


> Well, the price on *mine* just went down.


I posted $700 on Nikonians and it sat, so I lowered it and it is still not moving....
The lens is great, but I found it was just too big to carry around when traveling.
I'm digging primes now.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Well, the price on *mine* just went down.


I paid 680 for mine brand new with free shipping from Abes of Maine.

Ed


----------



## Erhan (Oct 28, 2007)

it works but only if your taking a non-moving object. you cant take a picture of a flying bird


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

EdCT said:


> I paid 680 for mine brand new with free shipping from Abes of Maine.
> 
> Ed


Yeah, camera stuff is weird. If it's in good condition, people will pay enough to save only $50 or so. It's crazy over on Nikonians classifieds. Dunno why. :dunno:


----------



## speedminded (Feb 24, 2007)

Erhan said:


> it works but only if your taking a non-moving object. you cant take a picture of a flying bird


Canon's IS has a pan setting on some lenses, turning the vertical motors off so only the horizontal axis is stabilized. If it's a true horizontal pan then it does work 

If I remember correctly, I shot this at 1/100th of a second with my Canon 300mm F/4L IS. 








| 800x500 | 1280x800 |  Event Photos |

An example where neither the Mode 1 or 2 (pan) IS setting work is as you mentioned, moving objects say for example a horse event. In this case you want to stop motion instead of show it in racing (ie: cars, bikes, boats, etc.) so the IS/VR would be pointless anyways [ISO 800, 1/800th, F/6.3].









| 533x800 |  Event Photos |


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

must be nice to have that 300! my brother had one when he was shooting for UOP. great great lense.


----------



## Erhan (Oct 28, 2007)

@speedminded,

You are right, IS/VR helps for panning. It increases the # of usable shots since panning is a hard technique. My post was for situation like horse racing.

This one taken with 70-200f2.8L non-IS. shutter:1/60. focal lenght 130mm. Click for bigger size.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not crazy about the lens, but the VR helped me with hand-held night shots in Shanghai.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

nice work, Dawg!


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Canon 70-200L


----------



## speedminded (Feb 24, 2007)

Erhan said:


> @speedminded,
> 
> You are right, IS/VR helps for panning. It increases the # of usable shots since panning is a hard technique. My post was for situation like horse racing.
> 
> This one taken with 70-200f2.8L non-IS. shutter:1/60. focal lenght 130mm. Click for bigger size.


Exactly. Great capture you got there for 1/60th...i think this go-kart was shot at 1/100th but the Mini below it was much faster to "freeze" the shot. You can always compensate camera shake with a slightly faster shutter. One day i'll be able to pan 1/40th to 1/60th like John Thawley 









| 900x563 | 1280x800 |









| 900x563 | 1280x800 |


----------

